# Home made tortoise scratcher



## Skip K (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 27, 2021)

OMG just add a garden hose and market as a Tortoise Wash!


----------



## Skip K (Mar 27, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG just add a garden hose and market as a Tortoise Wash!


That’s a damn good idea! Lol. Especially after the redfoots wallow around in the mud!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2021)

How funny. . . just this a.m. my daughter (not a tortoise person) showed me this video on her smart phone.


----------



## Skip K (Mar 27, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> How funny. . . just this a.m. my daughter (not a tortoise person) showed me this video on her smart phone.


Lol...I had multiple people share it with me this morning too!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 27, 2021)

I bolted a few brushes to parts of my enclosures a few years ago.
They DO get used every now and then.


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 29, 2021)

Skip K said:


>


My husband just sent me this. He saw it on Reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Damnthatsinteresting/comments/mdoewa


----------

